# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  برنامج تحويل الهوست نيم الى ايبي رقمي

## yassirali66

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 برنامج تحويل الهوست نيم الى ايبي رقمي
 و الطريقه كما يلي

 1- فرغ الخانة الموجود فيها اسم الهوست
 2- فرغ الخانة الموجود فيه ip
 3- انسخ اسم الهوست المعطى لك والصقه في خانة الهوست في البرنامج
 4- اضغط على كلمة resolve
 5- ستظهر في المستطيلات الاربعة ارقام الاي بي
 6- عند كتابتها في عنوان الهوست في الريسيفر يجب وضع نقطة dot تفصل بين ارقام كل مستطيل

Proxy Offender.rar‏ 

*

----------

